# Wer ist die computerspiele-verrückteste Frau in Ihrem Leben?



## Administrator (19. Januar 2007)

*Wer ist die computerspiele-verrückteste Frau in Ihrem Leben?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## autumnSkies (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer ist die computerspiele-verrückteste Frau in Ihrem Leben?*

Was ist ne "Freunding" und warum kennen hier soviele keine Frauen? Oder habt ihr nicht die Möglichkeit dadrunter gelesen?


----------



## Dumbi (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer ist die computerspiele-verrückteste Frau in Ihrem Leben?*

Wer kennt denn hier keine Frauen?    
Ach ja, ich musste den letzten Punkt ankreuzen - die Damen in meiner Umgebung benutzen den PC höchstens für e-Mails.


----------



## Boesor (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer ist die computerspiele-verrückteste Frau in Ihrem Leben?*

Naja, meine Freundin spielt ab und an SIMS 2, verrückt würde ich das aber noch lange nicht nennen


----------



## alexgo (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer ist die computerspiele-verrückteste Frau in Ihrem Leben?*



			
				Dumbi am 19.01.2007 16:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer kennt denn hier keine Frauen?



Ich hab's angekreuzt. Wollte mal wieder der statistische Ausreißer sein


----------



## Michael-Miggi (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer ist die computerspiele-verrückteste Frau in Ihrem Leben?*

Na eine Freun-Ding! Mehr erklärung bedarf es doch nicht, oder?   Ps: Meine Mum hat mal ab und an Solitair gezockt.... Aber sonst kenn ich eher nur Frauen die was vom Saufen verstehen   

greetz


----------



## FossilZ (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer ist die computerspiele-verrückteste Frau in Ihrem Leben?*

Und was kreuzt man an, wenn man zwar eine kennt, diese aber nicht die "computerspiele-verrückteste Frau in *meinem* Leben" ist?


----------



## ananas45 (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer ist die computerspiele-verrückteste Frau in Ihrem Leben?*

Freunding   

[x] meine Mudda


----------



## TBrain (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer ist die computerspiele-verrückteste Frau in Ihrem Leben?*



			
				Boesor am 19.01.2007 16:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, meine Freundin spielt ab und an SIMS 2, verrückt würde ich das aber noch lange nicht nennen



Was würdest du nicht verrückt nennen? Dass sie Sims2 spielt oder dass sie deine Freundin ist?    

Ich kenne auch keine Frau die verrückt nach PC-Games wäre...


----------



## Boesor (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer ist die computerspiele-verrückteste Frau in Ihrem Leben?*



			
				TBrain am 19.01.2007 16:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 19.01.2007 16:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



na beides ist absolut nicht verrückt!  
vor allem aber das sie nur 2-3 Stunden pro Woche spielt, also nicht gerade viel


----------



## plutonium67 (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer ist die computerspiele-verrückteste Frau in Ihrem Leben?*

In der Tat ist es meine Freunding, wobei computerspiele-verrückteste wohl nicht gerade angemessen wäre. Minesweeper, Solitär, eine halbe Stunde Moneky Island und eine geschlagene Stunde Praetorians... mehr war nicht drin


----------



## ich98 (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer ist die computerspiele-verrückteste Frau in Ihrem Leben?*



			
				autumnSkies am 19.01.2007 16:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist ne "Freunding" und warum kennen hier soviele keine Frauen? Oder habt ihr nicht die Möglichkeit dadrunter gelesen?



argh da steht ja noch was drunter


----------



## Spassbremse (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer ist die computerspiele-verrückteste Frau in Ihrem Leben?*

Ich habe dieses "Freunding"  angekreuzt, da meine Freundin hin und wieder vor dem PC versumpft, wenn ihr ein Spiel (aktuell Anno 1701) besonders gut gefällt.

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer ist die computerspiele-verrückteste Frau in Ihrem Leben?*



			
				Dumbi am 19.01.2007 16:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer kennt denn hier keine Frauen?
> Ach ja, ich musste den letzten Punkt ankreuzen - die Damen in meiner Umgebung benutzen den PC höchstens für e-Mails.



Kenne auch keine Frau in meiner Umgebung die zockt. Da wird allerhöchstens mal im Internet geschaut.


----------



## BallzOfSteel (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer ist die computerspiele-verrückteste Frau in Ihrem Leben?*

Und wo ist die Möglichkeit für Freundin, mit der man nicht zusammen ist  Oder geht man davon aus, das Gamer soetwas nicht haben?


----------



## MICHI123 (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer ist die computerspiele-verrückteste Frau in Ihrem Leben?*

Hm, da fehlt doch irgendwie die auswahl "eine bekannte von mir". Die Antworte würde zwar nicht ganz zur frage passen "... Frau in IHREM LEBEN" aber es gibt ja auch die Auswahlmöglichkeit "kenne keine spielenden Frauen" ...


----------



## DawnHellscream (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer ist die computerspiele-verrückteste Frau in Ihrem Leben?*

Freunding....selbst das haben sie falsch geschrieben ..obacht so wirds richtig gemacht:


Freu-Ding im Volksmund auch Bumsklumpen genannt


EDIt.: im nachhinein fallen mir doch soviele frauen ein, die zockn:

Mutter und schwester: ab und zu sims
sehr gute freudin: FEAR
andere Freudnin und viele bekannte (weiblich): WoW
bekannte aus meiner laten GW gilde: ofcourse GW
eine aus meinem clan: Sacred

omg sind doch einpaar mehr


----------



## autumnSkies (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer ist die computerspiele-verrückteste Frau in Ihrem Leben?*

BUMSKLUMPEN! 


Mir ist es auch in den Sinn gekommen, dass sich PC Games mal wieder einen Freudschen' Versprecher geleistet hat. 
Bei der Freundin an ein Dingsbums zu denken liegt ja so manchem nahe, wobei das Wort Frauding wohl angemessener gewesen währe.


----------



## Phade (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer ist die computerspiele-verrückteste Frau in Ihrem Leben?*



			
				DawnHellscream am 19.01.2007 19:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Freu-Ding im Volksmund auch Bumsklumpen genannt



*brüll*

[x] Freunding. Allerdings alles andere als "verrückt". Ungefähr einmal im Monat Siedler 3


----------



## Solidus_Dave (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer ist die computerspiele-verrückteste Frau in Ihrem Leben?*

Und was kreuze ich an, wenn es die Freundin ist aber nicht die Freundin-Freundin? (auch kein Freunding, jaja, Frauen werden hier nur als Objekte gesehen  )


----------



## Solon25 (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer ist die computerspiele-verrückteste Frau in Ihrem Leben?*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 19.01.2007 23:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Und was kreuze ich an, wenn es die Freundin ist aber nicht die Freundin-Freundin? (auch kein Freunding, jaja, Frauen werden hier nur als Objekte gesehen  )


Für Dich 



Spoiler



und mich


 eine kleine Erweiterung:

[ ] Eine Bekannte

[ X ] Mehrere Bekannte

[ ] Ich habe keine Bekannten


----------



## MRay (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer ist die computerspiele-verrückteste Frau in Ihrem Leben?*

Frauen kennen?

Da könnte man genauso gut fragen ob man nen Alien kennt


----------



## Xaphania (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer ist die computerspiele-verrückteste Frau in Ihrem Leben?*

[x]  Na ich!


----------



## Fimbul (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer ist die computerspiele-verrückteste Frau in Ihrem Leben?*

[x] Kenne keine Frauen..

Was soll ich sonst ankreuzen bei soeiner blöden Frage?


----------



## Rabowke (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer ist die computerspiele-verrückteste Frau in Ihrem Leben?*

Freun*ding*?

Ich weiss ja, das viele Männer Machos sind, aber Frauen als Ding zu bezeichnen? Und das in aller Öffentlichkeit?  

Aber ich kenn ein Mädel, was wirklich "WoW"-Verrückt ist. Sie hat mit Ihrem Druiden R13 PvP in WoW erreicht und hat von fast allen Spielern in der Gilde mit das beste Equipment, fehlt nie bei Raids etc. ... schon ziemlich "krank".

Ansonsten ist meine Freundin ab & zu auch "computerspiele-verrückt".


----------



## sonic2045 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer ist die computerspiele-verrückteste Frau in Ihrem Leben?*

Für Dich und mich eine kleine Erweiterung:

[ ] Eine Bekannte

[ X ] Mehrere Bekannte

[ ] Ich habe keine Bekannte

 trifft wohl bei mir auch am ehesten zu (die meisten in der WOW Gilde) und die sind genauso "Süchtig" wie ich danach am we so um die 8-10 h (naja wenn man 4 mal hintereinander in eine Instanz geschleppt wird) *gg*


----------



## firewalker2k (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer ist die computerspiele-verrückteste Frau in Ihrem Leben?*

Freunding zwar kAlt, aber trotzdem


----------



## Hyperhorn (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer ist die computerspiele-verrückteste Frau in Ihrem Leben?*

Ganz eindeutig
[x] meine Schwester    
Schätzungsweise liegt der USK-Schnitt ihrer Sammlung für ein weibliches Wesen außerordentlich hoch.   
AvP2+Addon, Doom 3+Addon, UT2004, ...
aber dann auch noch einige gemäßigtere Titel wie Oblivion, Morrowind, usw.


----------



## Mothman (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer ist die computerspiele-verrückteste Frau in Ihrem Leben?*

[X] meine Schwester

Zwar ist die nicht verrückt nach Computerspielen, aber immerhin hab ich mit ihr zusammen vor Jahren mal Serious Sam im LAN durchgespielt. Und es hat ihr sogar Spaß gemacht. 
Meine Mutter macht ab und zu im Internet Quiz-Spiele, aber eine Frau, die wirklich "verrückt" nach Computer-Spielen ist, hab ich leider noch nicht kennen gelernt.  

EDIT: ROFL @Freundin*g*


----------



## Solon25 (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer ist die computerspiele-verrückteste Frau in Ihrem Leben?*



			
				sonic2045 am 22.01.2007 15:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Für Dich und mich eine kleine Erweiterung:
> 
> [ ] Eine Bekannte
> 
> ...


Aha, die zwingen dich also, na sowas  Spiel mal Priest (wenn es nicht schon tust) da wirst du sehr oft angeflüstert ob man nicht hier und da mitkommt. Wenn du schon in der Gilde net widerstehen kannst, wie soll es denn dann werden? 

Muss was ändern

[ ] Ich habe keine Bekannt*ing*


----------



## Dimebag (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer ist die computerspiele-verrückteste Frau in Ihrem Leben?*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 19.01.2007 23:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Und was kreuze ich an, wenn es die Freundin ist aber nicht die Freundin-Freundin? (auch kein Freunding, jaja, Frauen werden hier nur als Objekte gesehen  )


Du hörst auf zu faken und kreuzt die einzig wahre Option "kenne keine Frauen" an.


----------



## oceano (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer ist die computerspiele-verrückteste Frau in Ihrem Leben?*

Wenn ich hier die Worte "Freundin", "Computerspiele" und "verrückt" lese, dann fällt mir dazu nur folgendes ein:

Meine Freundin wird verrückt, wenn ich mal wieder zu lang am Computer spiele....


----------



## Solidus_Dave (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer ist die computerspiele-verrückteste Frau in Ihrem Leben?*



			
				Dimebag am 24.01.2007 05:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 19.01.2007 23:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und mutti zählt auch nicht?


----------



## CeNedra89 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer ist die computerspiele-verrückteste Frau in Ihrem Leben?*

ha, hab die "ich"-rate auf 4.0 % gebracht! 

*stolz*


----------



## Solidus_Dave (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer ist die computerspiele-verrückteste Frau in Ihrem Leben?*



			
				CeNedra89 am 24.01.2007 21:59 schrieb:
			
		

> ha, hab die "ich"-rate auf 4.0 % gebracht!
> 
> *stolz*




und ich gerade auf 4,2%  ^^


----------



## Fight_Angel (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer ist die computerspiele-verrückteste Frau in Ihrem Leben?*

[x]kenne keine spielende Frauen

Dabei ist grad eingefallen dass ich ne bekannte hab die ab und zu Adventures wie Baphomets Fluch spielt.

Hier wird irgendwie mehr über dass Wort "Freunding" diskuttiert als über das thema


----------



## Mondblut (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer ist die computerspiele-verrückteste Frau in Ihrem Leben?*



			
				alexgo am 19.01.2007 16:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 19.01.2007 16:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dito; eine so triviale Antwort muss einfach markiert werden. Schade dass nicht zur Option stand: "Meine Tochter"


----------



## onliner (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer ist die computerspiele-verrückteste Frau in Ihrem Leben?*

[X] Gattin


----------



## McDrake (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer ist die computerspiele-verrückteste Frau in Ihrem Leben?*



			
				onliner am 28.01.2007 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> [X] Gattin



Willkommen im Club


----------



## g-13mrnice (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer ist die computerspiele-verrückteste Frau in Ihrem Leben?*



			
				Spassbremse am 19.01.2007 18:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe dieses "Freunding"  angekreuzt, da meine Freundin hin und wieder vor dem PC versumpft, wenn ihr ein Spiel (aktuell Anno 1701) besonders gut gefällt.
> 
> Gruss,
> Bremse




Schließ ich mich an... meine Süße macht bei Anno sogar 2 schwere Gegner platt   Wir zocken auch gerne beide mal Serios Sam 2 zusammen über LAN... ansich daddelt sie recht viel fällt mir gerade auf... naja...solange andere Qualitäten nicht darunter leiden


----------

